# squats help??



## build420 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm feeling squats too much in hams/glutes. I have long legs. Any tips on how to keep the tension on the quads? I've been going below parallel.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 21, 2017)

When I squat to specifically  focus on quad development I will keep my stance narrow just short of shoulder width, squat to pararell only, no pause at the top, keeping contant tension on the quads. I use so many different variations when I squat that all contribute to overall leg development but if you want to isolate your quads this is what I'd recommend.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2017)

What Seek said regarding narrow stance on my back squats...also do front squats to put more load on the quads.


----------



## Milo (Aug 22, 2017)

Well if youre going for weight, hams and glutes/hips is good. But to build the quads, as previously stated^^
Also keep it high bar and drive the knees forward intentionally.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 22, 2017)

Might I suggest doing Bulgarian split squats as a finisher.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 22, 2017)

You ever try front squats?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 22, 2017)

Personally, I'd rather load up and do hack squats over front squats.  I'm not a fan of front squats for quads. Nope


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 22, 2017)

Try putting all the weight on your toes when u squat. Seriously try it. I used to do them back in the day. Light weight but pretty much on your tippy toes. Quads will be burning. 

I'd also suggest split squats like tren said. Def one of my favorite movements.


----------



## Milo (Aug 22, 2017)

Really any thing you do that involves knee flexion will work your quads. This means if you back squat, drive the knees forward. If you front squat, drive the knees forward. If you hack squat, keep the feet low on the platform. If you lunge, keep the steps short. Many options here.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 22, 2017)

Seriously I want all u guys to try the squat on your tippy toes. After normal squats put 135 on the bar and do a set of 15 on your tippy toes and tell me how bad your quads are burning.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seriously I want all u guys to try the squat on your tippy toes. After normal squats put 135 on the bar and do a set of 15 on your tippy toes and tell me how bad your quads are burning.



It appears you are suggesting some form of a sissy squat. Never tried with weight on my back. I have tried it as it was intended holding a plate across my chest. It's worth a try.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> Might I suggest doing Bulgarian split squats as a finisher.



Guys write this down and remember this moment. We agree.

Assuming you are squatting correctly I wouldn't care if you don't "feel" it in the quads. You are still using them, it's impossible not to. 

So focus assistance on quads of so desired.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 22, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Guys write this down and remember this moment. We agree.
> 
> Assuming you are squatting correctly I wouldn't care if you don't "feel" it in the quads. You are still using them, it's impossible not to.
> 
> So focus assistance on quads of so desired.




ill take that as a win.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 22, 2017)

Seeker said:


> It appears you are suggesting some form of a sissy squat. Never tried with weight on my back. I have tried it as it was intended holding a plate across my chest. It's worth a try.



Haha yes sissy squat is a perfect name. Or the leg press u can do it on.


----------



## yasir360 (Aug 22, 2017)

Try usin' the smith machine and keepin' your legs shoulder width apart. Also finish up with some partial reps to burn out your quads.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 22, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Personally, I'd rather load up and do hack squats over front squats.  I'm not a fan of front squats for quads. Nope



Love/hate the hack squats.  I found that feet/knees together, like one big piston, slow and deep, blows my quads up like nothing else. These and back squats are my quad mainstays


----------



## steviemh (Aug 25, 2017)

This may be an unpopular opinion, but partial reps tend to really hit my quads good. Try partial reps on the upper half of the squat with no lock out at the top


----------

